
User-generated questions and video answers for creative professionals - alexknows
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/spiel-app/id1449212004?mt=8
======
alexknows
Enjoy sharing what you know? Join our Q&A app and give video answers to
questions directed at the community. Not ready to give a Spiel? No problem.
Feel free to ask questions, or watch videos from creators as they answer
practical questions, discuss the challenges they face, or provide explanations
to users questions. We ask that you encourage one another by participating in
the assessment of the Spiels you watch, as we believe it will build a stronger
community.

Due to users feedback, we made it incredibly easy for users to skip our signup
flow to see what's going on inside the app first. So please feel free to
download our new version released today and test out our app instantly.

